# New Facebook Community 'Classic Bicycles'



## Aviateam (Mar 21, 2021)

Thought you might like to join the brand new Facebook community focussing on Classic Bicycles.









						Classic Bicycles | Facebook
					

A group for everyone owning, riding or having a serious interest in classic bicycles produced before the 1990s.  We value originality and preservation of our cycling heritage, and support each other...




					www.facebook.com
				




Thanks for looking!


----------



## Coalfield (Mar 26, 2021)

Have you invited them to join
www.thecabe.com/forum  ?


----------

